# Lensrental.com - HUGE loophole ?



## NayLoMo6C (Jul 26, 2014)

I was looking around Google to find a place where I can rent a 70-200 lens for my wedding this weekend, and came across lensrentals.com, which is based in Tennessee. Their prices are reasonable ( $100~ for a 4 day rental of a canon 70-200 2.8 mkii is), and just when I was at the checkout page, there was an option to add what they call a "lenscap+" protection for an additional $15, which basically covers you for anything from damaged lens to stolen lens, and you're only liable for 10% of the replacement cost. 

Now I am wondering, what's stopping me from renting the lens for the 4 days with the lenscap+ protection, say that I've, I don't know, dropped it into the ocean while I was shooting some photos on a boat, and just keep the lens. Even after shelling out the 10% liability cost ( $2,500 * 0.10 = $250 + $15), I would still only be out of about $375 total, and I am now in a procession of a $2.5K lens? Have they thought this one through, or maybe I'm just missing something


----------



## Browncoat (Jul 26, 2014)

NayLoMo6C said:


> ... maybe I'm just missing something



Honesty? Integrity?


----------



## shefjr (Jul 26, 2014)

NayLoMo6C said:


> ... what's stopping me from renting the lens for the 4 days with the lenscap+ protection, say that I've, I don't know, dropped it into the ocean while I was shooting some photos on a boat, and just keep the lens.



Hopefully honesty and morals. The path of least resistance make men and rivers crooked someone once said. 
You are right though that it would seem enticing for a dishonest person.


----------



## Overread (Jul 26, 2014)

Most companies run because most people are honest and because whilst you can find loop-holes they often don't hold up under long term situations. 

Lenses all have ID numbers on them so anything reported lost/stolen/destroyed likely gets added to a master watch list; chances are if you stole a lens and the sent it in for repair anywhere official it would get flagged up fast. Same for most stores doing second hand trade ins. 



I also recall one of the rental companies (I think it was Borrow lens) where someone did try this; only they did it by saying that the site had send them a box with a few bricks in it. Investigation followed and it was found that they'd pulled a similar claim on another lens-rental site (they all network and chat with each other and keep lists!). So again you might get away with it once and only once before it would get more notice. 

There might also be other elements of the protection cover that we are unaware of; its an expensive item and it might be that the insurance group conducts more study of any claims made. And the bigger and more complex a lie gets the easier it is to tear apart.


----------



## AceCo55 (Jul 26, 2014)

Fraud = Illegal


----------



## runnah (Jul 26, 2014)

Well they could always look at the exif data for any image you post and if you post one from the lens you said was lost I am sure they come after you.

These are pretty high dollar items and they take it seriously.


----------



## Overread (Jul 26, 2014)

Also don't forget the insurance company is the one that will do a lot of legwork because its them who have to pay out; so they'll also be eager to prove any criminal activity (eg they'd easily find this thread on the internet )


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 26, 2014)

Check .. but they may want a police report since it costs so much.  
So . if you told them it was stolen, and filed a fake police report ... and then someone found out ... could be a bit more problematic
At that point the Lens Rental place doesn't care as they were paid. But the insurance company and police might have another side to it.


----------



## Joefbs (Jul 26, 2014)

If you keep an eye out on those sites they seem to put lenses up for sale all the time. One that I was looking for was half the cost of a new one. Only reason I didn't get it was because I value my marriage more than lenses........slightly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 26, 2014)

> Reporting Your Gear as StolenIf your gear does get stolen, the quicker you get to work the better your chance of recovery. Make a police report immediately.



LensRentals.com - Protecting Yourself from Gear Theft




> Are there any special requirements for renting certain items?





> Unfortunately, yes. With several of our very high value professional items, there are additional requirements for rental. Occasionally, even if you don&#8217;t rent one of these items, but you rent a very large amount of equipment, there are also additional requirements.
> In these cases, we ask you to obtain independent insurance, if you don&#8217;t already carry production insurance. We will need to have a certificate of insurance that covers rented production equipment for at least the replacement value of the items on your order. The certificate must name LensRentals as an additional loss payee.
> We require this insurance even if you pay for our damage waiver. We do this because, with high value items or large orders, our primary worry is that some of our equipment might be stolen from you on a busy set or shoot. With the high value of these items, the amount owed to us if it gets stolen is more than most people can pay out of pocket. The insurance gives us some measure of security that if the equipment disappears, we&#8217;ll be compensated.



LensRentals.com - FAQ



So ... you'll have to have insurance AND make a police report.
There's your Loophole


----------

